# Odd meowing, crawling on her belly and odd behaviour



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

We adopted Mia (the smaller black cat) a month ago. She was one of two ferral kittens left in my mothers garden. They are both 7 months now and on Thursday we brought the sister home as well. Mia is showing a dominance it seems in the house as she was here first. However they still play and have fun.
My only worry is that Molly (black and white cat) seems to be doing this meowing when they are playing. She then starts dragging herself around on her belly and army crawling across the carpet.

Now bare in mind they both had lice, I treated Mia a month ago and after 10 days they all died. We use a spot on application which is a vetinary one (as in prescription). It will treated fleas, lice, ear mites all types of worms and so on. I gave it to Molly on Thursday as soon as she got here.
We'll be keeping them both on this spot on stuff for at least 4 months just to make sure nothing resurfaces.
Could someone take a look at the vids and tell me what you think?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r7ij4i2sb70l9bq/2014-03-22 12.11.40.mp4
https://www.dropbox.com/s/chynv209mcss8g7/2014-03-22 12.12.34.mp4
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jd6juedghln960e/2014-03-22 12.14.18.mp4


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have the girls been spayed yet?
Molly sounds like she might be exhibiting signs of being in heat...


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Have the girls been spayed yet?
> Molly sounds like she might be exhibiting signs of being in heat...


Ah I had been right, I thought it may be her coming in to heat. She will be going to the vets in the next 2 weeks.
I am curious if she is in heat do you think she may be pregnant? I ask as she was hanging around with a male before we picked her up.


Mia sadly cannot be spayed for another 4-6 months due to her health. The vet says she would not make it through the anaesthesia. I will be letting her out in the garden but she will not leave the area, thankfully no cats around here!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm...seeing as a female 'can' come into heat as early as five months old...
IF This is her first heat, You're probably safe...
Now to address your other little girl...
You may think theres no other cats around...
But I almost guarantee that if she comes into heat and shes outside--A male will find her!!
Obviously if shes got enough health issues to keep her from being spayed right now...
Think what would happen to her if she got pregnant!!
My very strong advice is to keep her in till you can have her spayed as well!
Also being inside may help her to recover from her other health issues! 
Thanks for taking these little cuties 
in!!


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

Aye if it is sunny I will let her out but on the zip line. I have a harness she wears and it attaches to a thin rope on the washing line. The line runs all the way down the garden so she can up and and down without getting tangled 
I definitly do not want either of them pregnant.

I believe this could be her first heat so she should be safe I hope! Either way she will get spayed as soon as possible. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thraxan, 
Little Mia is the one I'm concerned about now...
A Zip line is no defense against an amorous male cat!
If you let Mia out and she comes into heat...a male will find her...
And you're saying the vet can't spay her for another 4-6 months because of her health issues...
If she also hasn't come into heat already...she certainly will in the near future!
I'm sorry if this is repeating 
myself...
I just want to make sure you understand what I meant...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Mating can be vicious.


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Thraxan,
> Little Mia is the one I'm concerned about now...
> A Zip line is no defense against an amorous male cat!
> If you let Mia out and she comes into heat...a male will find her...
> ...


I don't think you understand I do not leave the cat alone out there. I would either be sitting outside or at the table inside which is 2ft from the door. At all times I am able to see here as I check in case she gets tangled. I know the dangers of her getting pregnant. Trust me I love my cat and I will not allow her to die simply due to some Tom.



cat owner again said:


> Mating can be vicious.


Aye the male anatomy of a cat is fascinating and obviously painful to a female.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thraxan, 
Thank You for clarifying!!
If you're going to be with her thats a whole different story!! 
I thought we might have got our 'wires' crossed! 
Thats why I responded back again!
I certainly didn't mean to imply that you weren't a good Cat Mom or Cat Dad!
You actually sound like a very concerned one! :thumbup:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, don't let her out of your sight. A male cat can smell a female in heat even if she's _inside_ the house, so some may be lurking around.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

My cat got pregnant the first time she was in heat at 7 months old. She was my neighbors cat that they neglected and I fed. She became mine after she got pregnant. Get her spayed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The third video tells me everything I need to know. See her squatting and putting her tail to one side, and the over the top signs of affection?, she's going into heat. Two weeks will be too long to wait if she gets out. She won't sit quietly by your side outdoors, she will bolt and take off looking for the guys - it's instinct and quite uncontrollable for the females. You won't see her again until she has had her fill of guys and gets pregnant.


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

Marcia said:


> The third video tells me everything I need to know. See her squatting and putting her tail to one side, and the over the top signs of affection?, she's going into heat. Two weeks will be too long to wait if she gets out. She won't sit quietly by your side outdoors, she will bolt and take off looking for the guys - it's instinct and quite uncontrollable for the females. You won't see her again until she has had her fill of guys and gets pregnant.


Sorry but you have to read my post. She was only brought to the house Thursday so I have a rule of thumb that a new cat does not go outside for 2 weeks. She does not know me, the house or anything besides a few dinners so she would have no allegiance so to speak.
When she does go out she has a harness that is secured using a zip line method. A long piece of thin rope is attached via clips to her harness and the washing line. The line goes all the way down the garden and with the clip it means she can run along without getting caught up. I am always out with her so there would not be an issue with her getting caught.


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

Blumpy710 said:


> My cat got pregnant the first time she was in heat at 7 months old. She was my neighbors cat that they neglected and I fed. She became mine after she got pregnant. Get her spayed.


I am getting her spayed. Why do you think I am not? I have said here multiple times I am getting her spayed in 2 weeks when the local veterinary hospital has an opening.

Read above she is never outside alone or off the harness.


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

catloverami said:


> Yes, don't let her out of your sight. A male cat can smell a female in heat even if she's _inside_ the house, so some may be lurking around.


Aye she is never out the house without me and also the harness attached to the line. So no issue with any male getting near her.
Oddly enough last night I heard a cat fight just outside for the first time. Must be able to smell her!


----------



## Thraxan (Mar 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Thraxan,
> Thank You for clarifying!!
> If you're going to be with her thats a whole different story!!
> I thought we might have got our 'wires' crossed!
> ...


Thank you very much for reading my post and being so supportive!
I'm a cat mommy hehe. My lil babies mean the world to me and I will always do my best to take care of them!


----------

